
Firefox and Thunderbird: A Fork in the Road - svl
https://marksurman.commons.ca/2016/04/25/firefox-and-thunderbird-a-fork-in-the-road/
======
RP_Joe
This makes sense. They are two different customer bases. Thunderbird is also
the leader in its field. I hope they can do even better after the split up.

It runs on six versions of Windows, Mac and Linux. Its the perfect choice for
business.

